# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  FINNHEAT - КОНВЕКТОР С ЭЛЕКТРОННЫМ ТЕРМОСТАТОМ И МОНТАЖНОЙ КОРОБКОЙ НАСТЕННЫЙ

## Мильва

Устройство можно использовать в качестве основного и резервного источника получения тепла в любом помещении [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

